# New Colt Defender



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

Time for just a quick 50 rounds.
No malfunctions,Little tac driver it is.
The grips are comfortable but the finger grooves just don't do it for me
Ordering a new thumb safety and grip safety,new grips should be here soon


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice looking pistol. My one daughter was thinking about one of them till she seen the new Colt Agent at a gun show. They are a fine pistol and should serve you well. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I have thin Alumagrips on mine. Very comfortable.


----------

